# swift response from Swift



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I would like to say a big thank you too Ash from Swift and also too the customer care team for sourcing a replacement part from Italy in what can be described as amazingly quick time, and has saved us having to abandon our trip to Morocco.

They do work wonders when the chips are down, well done Swift 

Bob


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know Bob and well done Swift.

I hope you luck changes for the better Bob and you have a great time in Morocco


Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Cheers mate, and will we see you at the end of the month :?: pleeeeeease


----------

